# Sodium vs Potassium Metabisulfite



## Old Tymer (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi All, what is the difference between potassium and Sodium meta? 
If nothing, How much Potassium = Sodium meta

I have a recipe that calls for 3.1 grams of Potassium, What is that in sodium Meta?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cpfan (Aug 28, 2008)

3.1 grams

Although K-meta is a bit stronger than Na-meta, most people don't worry about the difference.

Many people use Na-meta as a sanitizer and K-meta as a wine additive because people are trrying to reduce the sodium in their diet. In fact, commercial wineries are not allowed to use K-meta in their wines.

K = potassium. Na = sodium

Steve


----------



## Old Tymer (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## oxeye (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmm...

As y'all were talking about potassium vs sodium metabisulfite, I was confusing those two with potassium metabifulfite and potassium sorbate...hah!

I guess That I've got some studying to do, huh?

oxeye


----------



## Ian_Scott (Jun 9, 2009)

cpfan said:


> 3.1 grams
> 
> Although K-meta is a bit stronger than Na-meta, most people don't worry about the difference.
> 
> ...




But it is simpler to just use Potassium metabisulfite as both a preservative and sanitizer. Why bother having both?

Campden Tablets, which generally consist of sodium-meta are handy though, for small batches of wine. Although they are a pain to crush in order to have them dissolve completely.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 9, 2009)

Ian_Scott said:


> Campden Tablets, which generally consist of sodium-meta are handy though, for small batches of wine.


Depends where you buy them. When I was a retailer, most of my suppliers sold K-meta campden, only one sold both.

Steve


----------



## FrankieBones (Jul 4, 2011)

cpfan, why can't commercial wineries use K-Meta in their wines?


----------

